#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Как пишется У-Вэй иероглифами?

## pluzh

Привет, друзьям из Дзэн! Кто-нибудь знает, как пишется иероглиф у-вей (пер. - не делание)? Насколько я знаю, это два иероглифа. Очень нужно его четкое написание!

----------


## Ersh

stfw
http://www.cs.ust.hk/~cpegnel/callig...002/wu_wei.jpg
http://www.bouddha.ch/wu-wei.gif
http://www.pa-kua.com/fyi3/wuwei.gif

----------


## Petrok

А какие еще иероглифы есть, связанные с буддизмом? Например, что-нибудь из области "о праджне, шунье и т.п."...

----------


## pluzh

Большое спасибо за линки! Если кто-то знает еще - буду благодарен.

----------


## unsui

> А какие еще иероглифы есть, связанные с буддизмом? Например, что-нибудь из области "о праджне, шунье и т.п."...


御釈迦様 -Шакьямуни
涅槃-Нирвана
輪廻 -Сансара
南無阿弥陀仏-«Намму амида Буцу!»
臨済-Риндзай
白隠-Хакуин
盤珪-Банкэй
菩提達磨-Бодхидхарма
六祖壇経-"Сутра помоста"
金剛経-«Алмазная сутра» 
и т.д... Много там всяких иероглифов.. :Smilie:

----------


## До

По китайски:
達摩 - Бодхидхарма (Дамо)
慧能 - Хуэй-нэн
金剛經 - Алмазная сутра (полное название 金剛般若波羅蜜經)
臨濟 - Лин цзы
佛 - Будда
慧 или 惠 - Праджня (Хуэй)
空 - Шуньята

----------


## unsui

[QUOTE=До1]По китайски:

慧 или 惠 - Праджня (Хуэй)

Во как.. Значит все-таки с японским есть различия ,хотя все эти слова в Японию из Китая попали.
"Праджня" будет: 智慧「ちえ」 "Чиэ"

----------


## Ersh

Скорее всего мы тут имеем дело с особенностями китайского словообразования. Как правило слово состоит из двух иероглифов, одного значащего и дополнительного.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Это в современном так. А в классическом слова все более односложные. Более употребительно для технического термина prajña все-таки 慧 "хуй", хотя 智慧 "чжихуй" также может быть использовано.

----------


## Ersh

Игорь, ты бы хоть тона ставил :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Или давайте договоримся пиньин писать латиницей.

----------


## Вао

> Привет, друзьям из Дзэн! Кто-нибудь знает, как пишется иероглиф у-вей (пер. - не делание)? Насколько я знаю, это два иероглифа. Очень нужно его четкое написание!


А почему вас интересует у-вей? 
Хотите достигнуть состояния естественности?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Леша, а слово "страхуй" (повелительное наклонение в единственном числе от глагола "страховать") тоже латиницей писáть? (вот ударение даже поставил  :Smilie: ). Podstrahui меня!  :Smilie: 

В нормальных словарях русская транскрипция китайских слов (чжуй, куй, хуй и т.д.) пишется с финалью -уй, а "хуэй" придумали стыдливые буддологи. :Smilie:  См. например "Китайско-русский словарь", М., "Русский язык", 1988, стр. 494.

----------


## Ersh

Ну, ты ж не хуже меня знаешь, насколько русская транскрипция плохо передает настоящее звучание китайского языка... Как послушаешь все эти "мянь и бянь", как говорят люди, выучившие русскую транскрипцию....
Кстати вот и тема для китайского подфорума образовалась...

Я как бы все понимаю, но все-таки... Подстрахуй меня :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> а "хуэй" придумали стыдливые буддологи.


Не стыдливые, а хорошо воспитанные.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Ну, ты ж не хуже меня знаешь, насколько русская транскрипция плохо передает настоящее звучание китайского языка... Как послушаешь все эти "мянь и бянь", как говорят люди, выучившие русскую транскрипцию....


Это ты наверное не сталкивался с америкосами, учившими латинскую транскрипцию. :Smilie:  Там тоже своих перлов хватает. А иероглиф "мудрость", который раньше писали только на заборах, на самом деле тоже часть великой русской литературы. Диапазон как минимум от Пушкина до Пелевина.  :Smilie: 




> Кстати вот и тема для китайского подфорума образовалась...


Ага. Парадокс интернета. Набираешь в гугле "китайская мудрость", а попадаешь на сайт эротической литературы. :Smilie:  Вот такой у-вэй, блин.  :Smilie: 




> Я как бы все понимаю, но все-таки... Подстрахуй меня


Переводчик, он как доктор, должен отринуть ложную стыдливость. Была в моей ретритно-переводческой практике одна замечательная история, но правила не позволяют мне ее здесь рассказать. :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Ага. Парадокс интернета. Набираешь в гугле "китайская мудрость", а попадаешь на сайт эротической литературы. Вот такой у-вэй, блин.


http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&l...ui&btnG=Search
Все-таки пиньин дает более корректный результат в поисковых системах :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Все-таки пиньин дает более корректный результат в поисковых системах


Да, но все-таки...  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

Вот оно как оказывается!...

А народ то классический стишок популярный при коммунизме читал, и не знал истинного содержания - смеялся...

Серп и молот, молот серп -
Это наш советский герб.
Хочешь жни , а хочешь куй
Всё равно получишь ... праджню!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ну вот еще один довод в пользу пиньина...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Китайская праджня:
Первым тоном: размахивать, пепел, обширный, шутить, герб
Вторым тоном: возврашаться, анис
Третьим тоном: сожалеть, разрушить,
Четвертым тоном: сливаться, комета, мудрость, благодеяние, взятка, грязный, встречать, тушить (еду), рисовать, поучать, скрывать
Это только по словарю-минимуму, а всего порядка сорока иероглифов имеют милое уху звучание. Никакой пиньин не спасет изучающего китайский от безжалостной праджни. :Smilie: 

Я бы еще рассказал, как по-китайски звучат социализм и верховный совет, но боюсь, что таки да  :Smilie:

----------


## unsui

> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&l...ui&btnG=Search
> Все-таки пиньин дает более корректный результат в поисковых системах


А зачем латиницу вообще  использовать в гуглевом поиске ? Сразу иерогами запросить то, что ищешь. Еще более точно ссылки подтянет..

----------


## Ersh

> А зачем латиницу вообще  использовать в гуглевом поиске ? Сразу иерогами запросить то, что ищешь. Еще более точно ссылки подтянет..


Это к Берхину :Smilie:  Он "китайскую мудрость" так предпочитает искать :Wink:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Для любителей параллелить:
http://kto-kto.narod.ru/bl-bl-1/chinaruss.html
Я рыдаль

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Это к Берхину Он "китайскую мудрость" так предпочитает искать.


А чем ее еще искать? Я в смысле гуглом.  :Smilie:  Можно, правда, еще искать по яху, но лучше от этого не станет :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Тема сегодня навеяла эвфемизм:
"Я просто преисполняюсь китайской мудрости."

----------


## Мошэ

>А чем ее еще искать?
Можно ещё baidu.com. На первый взгляд, бiльше результатов даёт.

А праджня, она же ещё и транскрибируется - 般若. Есть ещё 明, но это устаревшее.

----------


## unsui

> А праджня, она же ещё и транскрибируется - 般若. Есть ещё 明, но это устаревшее.



般若-Да, есть такое. Хання(по японски)-(буд.)"воплощённа мудрость".
 Прикольно, что второе значение этого слова-"Безобразная(страшная своим уродством) женщина" :Smilie:

----------


## Мошэ

:Confused:  безобразная женщина?? не знал...  :EEK!:  
Знал только, что 尼 ама - это и ныряльщица за жемчугом, и монахиня.

Ссылку на словарную статью, пожалуйста!  :Smilie:

----------


## unsui

> безобразная женщина?? не знал...  
> Знал только, что 尼 ама - это и ныряльщица за жемчугом, и монахиня.
> 
> Ссылку на словарную статью, пожалуйста!


С ссылкой -сложновато...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Я по бумажному словарю смотрел. Большой Яп-Рус словарь Конрада (двутомник)
С "Амой"- вообще прикол! :Smilie:  Никакой "Ныряльщицы" нет , а кроме "Монахини" второе значение- "шлюха" :Smilie:  
Ама 尼(санскр. atva)1)Монахиня; 2)尼(тж.阿魔)бран. шлюха.

P.S.  А, вот, нашел! "Ныряльщица" тоже АМА, но пишется так-海女

----------


## Мошэ

Ну уж если Большой, если Конрада...   :Smilie:  
У меня и этого под рукой сейчас нет. Но ныряльщица (за жемчугом, водорослями  :Big Grin:  ) точно есть. И пишется 尼 - по словарю Б. С. Лаврентьева, С. В. Неверова.
Причём это всё какие-то чисто японские заморочки. В китайском словаре всё нормально - монахиня, и никаких нехороших слов. И чтение  совсем другое.  :Confused:

----------


## Мошэ

Какие созвучия нехорошие  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Напомнило:
"Машаль матрона, ш’hаита меалехет. Заин ми кан, у заин ми кан, вэ hи ба эмца. Ках а Тора, динан лифанеа, удинан ахареа, вэ hи б'эмца". "Мораль про загулявшую матрону, член у нее здесь, и член у нее там, а она посредине. Так и Тора наша, ее прицип перед ней, ее принцип позади нее, а она посередке".
не сочтите за бестактность

http://www.jewniverse.ru/modules.php...=print&sid=605

----------


## Ersh

По-китайски монахиня ni2gu1 尼姑

----------


## Мошэ

尼 ni2， 尼姑 ni2gu0， 尼僧 ni2seng1，比丘尼 bi3qiu1ni2

----------


## unsui

> Но ныряльщица (за жемчугом, водорослями :d ) точно есть. И пишется 尼 - по словарю Б. С. Лаврентьева, С. В. Неверова.


Посмотрел в маленьком лаврентьевском словаре, так и есть. Вот теперь и не знаю кому верить.. :Smilie:

----------


## unsui

А есть ли в китайском такое слово:  見性? И как читется, если есть?  Или это уже чисто японское?

----------


## Ersh

> 尼 ni2， 尼姑 ni2gu0，


У меня в словаре первый тон...

----------


## Мошэ

> Посмотрел в маленьком лаврентьевском словаре, так и есть. Вот теперь и не знаю кому верить..


наверное, и тому, и тому можно верить: ведь многие японские слова имеют совершенно различные иероглифические написания. Всё-таки иероглифы были искуственно привязаны к японским словам.



> А есть ли в китайском такое слово: 見性? И как читается, если есть? Или это уже чисто японское?


Есть: цзянь син jian4xing4
ИМХО, чисто японских буддийских терминов почти нет (ИМХО, особенно подчёркивая Х, бо я японский знаю очень плохо (почти не знаю)).



> У меня в словаре первый тон...


В 4-томнике Ошанина нулевой. Но этимологический первый: 姑娘 gu1niang0.
Он восстанавливается в сочетании 尼姑庵 ni2gu1an1 женский монастырь.

----------


## Ersh

\\\В 4-томнике Ошанина нулевой.\\\
Ок. У меня словарь-минимум изд-ва Шанву Иншигуань :Smilie:  Пока мое владение языком большего не требует :Smilie:

----------


## Tsukiko

подскажите пожалуйта как выглядит иероглиф "аватар". очень нужно. буду безмерно благодарна если поможете

----------


## Юй Кан

При чём тут иероглифы? Слово-то -- санскритское...

----------


## Tsukiko

ну он же как то все равно должен писаться

----------


## Юй Кан

ОК, вот два варианта: санскр. и кит.:

Кит. вариант читается как _хуашэнь_, т.е. в букв. переводе -- "изменить/преобразить тело".

----------

Aion (26.12.2009)

----------

